# Prime Time



## abear77 (May 11, 2011)

So our old camper, the roof was taken out by Hurricane Harvey. The insurance co wound up giving us back some money on it, and I have been looking at new travel trailers. One that caught my eye was the Prime Time Tracer Breeze... anyone ever have any experience with the Prime Time Brand? I've never heard of them, but wasn't really looking up until about two months ago... looking at a Tracer Breeze 24DBS...


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

abear77 said:


> So our old camper, the roof was taken out by Hurricane Harvey. The insurance co wound up giving us back some money on it, and I have been looking at new travel trailers. One that caught my eye was the Prime Time Tracer Breeze... anyone ever have any experience with the Prime Time Brand? I've never heard of them, but wasn't really looking up until about two months ago... looking at a Tracer Breeze 24DBS...


I am on my 2nd Prime Time product have been satisfied. They are put together with staples and glue just like all of the rest. If you do your part on initial walk through you should be fine. There is a Prime Time forum if you want to take a look around. Seems most are satisfied with their response to warranty items.

http://www.forestriverforums.com/forums/f210/


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Just me, but the depreciation on RV's is so terrible I would look at a very lightly used one. I've bought 2 new ones and never will again. Nothing like having a 4 year old trailer that is worth $20,000 less than you owe on it. Look at PPLmotorhomes.com or RVT.com and you may be able to find a higher quality used RV for much less. Of course "higher quality RV" is undefinable.


----------



## Birdman14 (Jul 18, 2014)

I agree with Red. So many people buy one and never use it. Let them deal with the depreciation.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

Birdman14 said:


> I agree with Red. So many people buy one and never use it. Let them deal with the depreciation.


X3


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Definitely give PPL a chance. No salesman will follow you around, all units open with price sheet. As stated above a lot of used units are basically new being used just a few times.


----------

